# Jokon Awning Light - was this a sensor?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

On my 2002 Rapido 9 series is a Jokon 14.1011 awning light. Near the top edge, on the outside, is a round "object" in a black rubber grommet. Imagining it to be an access screw, I applied a bit of elbow grease.

Later, I discovered access is from an internal locker and the object is a small electrical component, wired via a resistor to a black and a red wire. Was it a sensor? What did it sense (presumably light intensity)? What did it control - the awning light works adequately from the on/off switch on the control panel, as it always has. But should it have only been coming on when it was dark outside?

Is it worth replacing it? If so, how (as in, what with)?

All thoughts gratefully received. - Gordon


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It could be the external temperature sensor


----------

